# Century Excalibur - Round II



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well , finally got out for another cast on the field with the new rod though I did take it out for a fish on Thursday evening. Whilst I didn't get any fish I was very happy with the way was performing sending the 150 gram pulley rig out with ease. The were a few small bites and I was very happy to see these reiister on such a powerfull rod. 

Getting back to the field casting I was happy to get out again and this time round took a wider grip with the rod and this helped me get it more under control , though I feel I still need to change things around a little more to get her to sing , the distances were very pleasing and consistent but next week will be were the distances will be formally registered during out comp next Sunday. 

Here is the video footage, comments , suggestions or questions all happily welcomed.  

http://youtu.be/tPjXBKjflxA

cant wait for next week


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice Jeremy, thanks for posting.

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

finally got hold of a excalibur blank a week or so ago and taped a few guides on it......tossinga 8 oz sinker she really bends but still put it out in the 450ft range...keep in mind this rod is only rated to 7.....super light feel in the hands.....thinking this is gonna be a real nice light heaver for AI...and calmer days at the obx...once i get it wrapped ill really put it to the test....thanks jeremy for all your input


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

There are a few models in the Excalibur range , the one in the video is one of the most powerfull and rated to 2oo grams and handles these well. I will see if I can get some video footage next Sunday at our Comp.

Regards


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

jeremy can you help with the Excalibur model clarification 

j curve.....based on the supermatch

c curve.....based on the kompressor ?

tt..... based on the ttr

?.......based on the e1000 ? ...........


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff bout to get a new toy y'all!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> Jeff bout to get a new toy y'all!!!!



Tackle HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The rod I am testing isn't currently scheduled for release , few more tests and field trips but based on initial tests its looking very good : - )

I have cast the "J" Super match , the TT and now this newer model for fishing the cleaner beaches I like the Supermatch version and when needing to put out a big bait and sinker combo I am torn between the TT and the EX1000.

Happy to discuss any of the characteristics if you like, though right at this moment I'm a bit crook and will be seeing the doctor this afternoon :- (

Regards


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

"a bit crook" ?
what is that in american?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Crook, means that I am as sick as a dog and can't do too much without wanting to pass out :- (

Doc says I have to take it easy for a little while so have been just sleeping and not doing anything. : - (

Regards


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hope you feel better soon my friend.

Tommy


----------

